# Miracle... Dog Makes It Out Alive



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok..I needed TWO boxes of kleenix for this one! :ranger:

http://www.comcast.net/video/miracle_dog_makes_it_out_alive/478030219/


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gee thanks. Just what I needed. I'm bawling like a baby. I hope he makes it long term, given his age. I'll say some prayers for him.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, what an awful thing to go through for all of them. I'm so glad they got him out.


----------

